# web design



## Hikkos (Nov 18, 2012)

also don't know if i can post this here but I am looking for a web designer who can create a web site from scratch. if there are any, please refer them my way along with portfolios and pricing. this would be a site for a musical artist located here in Dubai.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If you want a proper professional job The Fine Line Design


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> If you want a proper professional job The Fine Line Design


I hope that's a case of the carpenter's door always being off it's hinges. Their own site was done on Dreamweaver (rather than coded) with practises that were obsolete 5-10 years ago eg nested tables for layout, image swapping for navigation. Also there's zero meta information, no SEO etc.

Then again in Dubai where "web designings" cost 200 AED and you're lucky not get broken links and missing images it's acceptable for a web presence I guess. 

Sorry if this offends and they're friends of yours but they need to re-evaluate what they're doing if they want to pitch themselves against the Flip Medias out there.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It's a proper legit design company that does a great job for clients. Much smaller than Flip and not competing with them, but also cheaper. No need to 'pitch' for business. Their own site is a simple window as most of their business comes from referrals from happy clients.

They do some webdesign, but specialise in branding, logos, corporate presentation, brochures, packaging etc. With a lot of local experience.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> as most of their business comes from referrals from happy clients.


Which is what I meant by the carpenter's door thing. 



Elphaba said:


> branding, logos, corporate presentation, brochures, packaging etc.


I gathered as their packaging work is spot on. Many traditional agencies started offering websites on top of traditional printed media as all it involved was giving a willing junior a copy of Dreamweaver and getting on with it. Times have changed massively now yet that site is firmly routed in that era.

Anyway, trying to pass on a few pointers in case they were friends of yours but realise I'm sounding like an *rse, such is the case on the internet, but it's not my intention


----------



## bozi (Nov 6, 2012)

Man seriously ! install wordpress or joomla with any free or paid theme and use your brain its not that much hard plus all the seo and other things can be done by plug-ins, but if you feel lazy contact above guys. .

Regards

Bozi


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Web is international business - I usually source it to Americans and communicate via Skype/Email. If you want a reputable group (albeit, probably on the high end of the spectrum), give me a PM.

-md000/Mike


----------



## sharuque (Dec 6, 2012)

*Web designing*

Web Designing is very expensive in Dubai. I highly recommend you to outsource designer from other countries . It will be 3 times less than the price in Dubai. I have done it for my company.


----------



## Mark J (Oct 20, 2013)

Hikkos said:


> also don't know if i can post this here but I am looking for a web designer who can create a web site from scratch. if there are any, please refer them my way along with portfolios and pricing. this would be a site for a musical artist located here in Dubai.


You can find many online websites with freelancer oniline. It gives you even more choice. Just look at their portfolio and choose.


----------



## Mark J (Oct 20, 2013)

md000 said:


> Web is international business - I usually source it to Americans and communicate via Skype/Email. If you want a reputable group (albeit, probably on the high end of the spectrum), give me a PM.
> 
> -md000/Mike


true


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

I have been working in Marketing for years and I believe you get what you pay for, even more so in Dubai. I have some contacts of good web designing companies here and abroad. If you are interested I will be happy to share my experience with you. Just PM me.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

When it comes to picking Web Designers, use a few _different_ search engines throw in random word searches relating to what you want. Most major websites have small "designed by"s at the footer. I'm not saying it'll be cheap, but heck, you'll know their SEO was top notch.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Pity there's nothing left from the salary budget for a convincing copywriter though.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

I know a VERY convincing, English copywriter with international SEO web writing experience. PM me if you need to know. Very reasonable rates and a top bloke to boot.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I was replying to the post above the my last one.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Yes. It's funny how many people never have a budget for copywriting, which is what will get you to the top of the search rankings AND persuade people to buy/take action. So many people think they can write - when they simply don't know how to write words that count.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

^^^^

The big man loves a trier


----------

